# Prewar US Royal Master Centipede Grip Tires



## dasberger (Feb 28, 2022)

For you bidding pleasure.... a nice pair of hard to find US Royal Master tires with Centipede Grip.  These are the earlier Prewar 4 rib version.  Tires are in decent shape for 80 years old.  They are very pliable and hold air just fine.  *As they are prewar I'd suggest for display only.* 

There is some crazing and checking on the sidewalls but they remain thick.  Slightly misshapen from sitting but with air they look good.  They could benefit from some John Deere tire treatment.  I tried to show the worst of the sidewalls.  

These are earlier than those stamped "War Tire"  They came off a '42 so most likely manufactured shortly before Dec. 1941.  Sidewall code U-6-V

Happy Bidding!





Above ad originally posted by @WES PINCHOT


----------

